# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Fansipan và một tỉ nhịp thở

## dulichnt

Cách đây hơn 10 năm, Phạm Văn Hòa, người bạn thân thiết thủa thiếu thời, rủ tôi đi Fansipan. Lúc đó anh đang xây dựng khu vườn thí nghiệm của Viện Di Truyền ở đèo Ô Quí Hồ. Đây là một cung đèo vắt ngang dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ, nằm trên độ cao khoảng 1900m, chỉ cách Fansipan chừng vài chục cây số. Nhưng vì nhiều lý do, chúng tôi cứ hoãn mãi. Năm 2010, khi đã vào tuổi U60, chúng tôi mới hội đủ điều kiện để thực hiện chuyến đi này. Anh Hòa ra chợ Lê Duẩn (phía Ga Hàng Cỏ, Hà nội) mua giầy dép, quần áo, ba lô cho cả hai. Anh mang về rất hồ hởi. Lúc đó một anh bạn khác, cùng trang lứa, thấy vậy hỏi “Đi Fansipan làm gì?” Tôi trả lời, “nếu không đi, thì lúc quá già lại không thể đi được”. Anh ấy nghĩ một lúc rồi bảo “Vậy cho tôi vào danh sách dự bị với”. Nhưng vì bận công tác, anh cũng không đi được, anh vẫn mãi mãi ngồi ở ghế dự bị.
Lịch trình dự định khởi hành vào ngày 20-10-2010. Nhưng không may, gần ngày đó cơn siêu bão Magi đang ngấp nghé ngoài biển Đông, nên phải hoãn, đến mãi cuối tháng 10 mới đi được. Lúc đó, một cơn gió lạnh đầu mùa đang tràn về, dự báo nhiệt độ tại Sapa xuống dưới 10 độ C, trời âm u mưa lạnh. Nhưng chúng tôi vẫn quyết, vì nếu không sẽ lại hoãn, mà có khi hoãn vài năm thì coi như không bao giờ có thể đi được.

Chúng tôi lên tầu tại ga Trần Quý Cáp lúc 21h00, đêm 27-10-2010. Tầu chạy được nửa giờ, qua sông Hồng trong đêm, chúng tôi đã bắt đầu nằm, thì Nam, nhân viên tour du lịch ở Lao Cai, bảo không đi được nữa. Vì sẽ cấm rừng chuẩn bị cho đợt thi “Leo núi cắm cờ 1000 năm Thăng Long Hà Nội trên đỉnh Fansipan”. Lúc đó không thể xuống tàu để về, đánh nằm chờ sáng. Vừa nằm trên tầu, vừa cầu trời ban cho một phép mầu nào đó để có thể mua được vé vào rừng, mà leo Fansipan. Tàu đến Lao Cai lúc 6h00 sáng ngày 28-10-2010. Chờ một lúc thì lấy được vé xe lên Sapa. Xe đi từ Lao Cai trong sương lạnh, càng lên cao càng mù, mưa càng nặng hạt. Thỉnh thoảng trên những khúc quanh sườn núi vẫn nhìn thấy các em nhỏ và các cô gái người H’mông đang đi bộ dọc đường. Họ mặc những bộ váy áo dân tộc, vai mang những cái gùi tre để thồ hàng. Có những em đi chân trần, dẫm vào sương, mà mặt vẫn cười tươi. Họ chịu rét thật giỏi. Nhìn từ sườn núi chênh vênh xuống thấy những hẻm sâu thẳm, những triền ruộng bậc thang thẫm mưa. Lên đến khoảng 1000m thì cảnh quan dần thay đổi, những cây thông đơn lẻ hoặc mọc thành cụm tô điểm cho những rừng cây lúp xúp. Gió lạnh ùa vào cửa xe. Hòa định giơ tay khép kính lại, thì cô gái ngồi hàng ghế trên nói “Làm ơn đừng đóng, cháu bị nôn mất”. Đành chịu rét mà ngắm cảnh núi đèo.

Nhà xe đưa chúng tôi vào khách sạn mini mang tên Hoàng Lan. Chủ khách sạn đon đả bảo chúng tôi cứ chờ ít phút, rồi gọi điện mua vé vào rừng. Chờ mãi không được. Chúng tôi lững thững ra nhà thờ hút thuốc lào vặt và nói chuyện phiếm. Đến khoảng 10h00 thì cô chủ khách sạn Hoàng Lan bảo không thể đi Fans được vì cấm rừng thực sự. Chúng tôi đành thuê xe ôm lên Trạm Tôn, trong bụng nghĩ mình đi leo núi chứ có làm gì sai phạm mà bị cấm, chắc nhà tour du lịch không mua được vé mà thôi. Cậu xe ôm tên là Thái bảo cháu đèo kẹp hai bác đi lên Trạm Tôn. Cậu không hề biết có lệnh cấm rừng. Xe ôm chạy một đoạn Thái nhìn thấy một xe Cảnh Sát Giao Thông đỗ bên vệ đường đành quay lại đi vào đường nhỏ. Vì chúng tôi đang đi một xe ôm kẹp ba người. Thái nói rằng đường này đi qua trụ sở của Vườn Quốc Gia Hoàng Liên Sơn đấy. Người ta phải vào đó để mua vé tour, các chú có chưa. Chúng tôi bảo chưa có. Thế là Thái hồn nhiên bảo vào đấy mà mua, dễ như mua vé xem phim ấy mà. Chúng tôi vào Trung Tâm điều phối du lịch Fansipan mua vé. Trung tâm là một dãy nhà cấp 4 bình dị, có ba nhân viên trẻ đang ngồi trước máy tính. Họ cũng đang rét run lên vì gió rét về đột ngột. Khi chúng tôi hỏi mua vé, cô Thúy bụng chửa bảo chúng cháu không dám bán vé đâu. Cậu Toàn và cô Tuyết cùng giải thích rằng Trung Tâm phải dừng bán vé để chuẩn bị cho cuộc thi “Leo núi cắm cờ 1000 năm Thăng Long Hà Nội trên đỉnh Fansipan” mà. Bây giờ chúng tôi mới hiểu rõ Khách Sạn Hoàng Lan và cậu Nam tour đã không thể mua được vé vì cuộc thi này sắp diễn ra, nên phải cấm rừng. Tôi bèn gọi điện cho Tú, người bà con làm ở nhà máy luyện đồng dưới Lao Cai. Tú liên lạc với Giám đốc Trung Tâm Ninh Anh Vũ. Chúng tôi chờ Giám đốc Ninh Anh Vũ mãi, gần 11h00 Giám đốc mới họp xong. Anh Vũ bảo “Các bác đã xem thông báo chưa?”. Tôi trả lời đã xem rồi. Anh bảo nếu ở địa vị anh thì chúng tôi phải thế nào? Tôi lúng túng lắm, vì trong đời chưa bao giờ được làm cán bộ, mà anh ấy lại giả sử cho mình làm chức giám đốc. Nhớ lại hồi còn đi học, thầy giáo đã bảo gì thì phải nghe lời. Tôi đành trả lời:
- Phải chấp hành thôi, nhưng mong anh thông cảm.
Giám đốc Vũ nhìn bộ mặt xìu xịu của hai học trò già, rất thông cảm. Rõ ràng anh phải chấp hành lệnh cấp trên, nhưng xét thấy hai anh già này hăng hái quá, lặn lội từ xuôi lên, muốn đi tìm hiểu đất nước Việt nam tươi đẹp, anh bảo:
- Coi như hai bác làm cộng tác viên của chúng tôi. Hai bác vào rừng, xem xét và nhận xét cho việc bảo vệ và khai thác hiệu quả tuyến du lịch Fansipan. Khi nào về đóng góp vài ý kiến cho chúng tôi?
Được lời anh, cô Tuyết, nhân viên Trung Tâm, đã bán vé cho chúng tôi. Còn Hòa thì cùng anh Thái xe ôm đi tìm người dẫn đường và porteur (người vác thuê). Thái lượn quanh chợ Sapa mãi chẳng tìm được porteur chuyên nghiệp. Hơn nửa giờ sau mới tìm được Vàng A Lừ đã từng vác thuê lên Fansipan mấy năm trước. Lừ đồng ý. Thế là chúng tôi đi mua 2 kg gạo, 1kg thịt, chục gói mỳ tôm, mấy chai nước và hồ hởi lên đường.

----------

